# Halloween Themed Drinks



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

So I'm considering getting a bartender for my party this year and my idea is to have a drink menu all printed out with different mixed drinks on it. Does anyone have a special drinks they like to serve at their parties?


----------



## coffen cats (Aug 23, 2009)

At our party with young kids I have tried to keep booze minimal but every year I put out Jars or pickled slugs ( peach slices in amaretto ), poisen cherries ( mericheno cherries in vodka or everclear) adults eat em up kids wont touch.


----------



## paradive (Oct 17, 2007)

For my last two parties, I've had a Wheel of Torture that guests can spin for a "specialty" drink (see pic link below). Here are some of the drinks we did last year... these were all small shots, not really drinks to sip  The previous year we did a lot of test tube shots and cocktails with black vodka (Blavod).

*Corpse Reviver (No. 2)*
1 shot gin
1 shot Cointreau
1 shot Lillet Blanc
1 shot fresh lemon juice
Dash of absinthe or substitute (roughly ¼ teaspoon)
Shake well with ice and strain in to a cocktail glass. Garnish with a maraschino cherry.

*Wicked Witch*
1.5 oz. Whiskey
0.25 oz. Maraschino Liqueur
0.25 oz. Pineapple Juice
1 tsp. Lemon Juice

*Silver Bullet*
Peppermint Schnapps
Chocolate Syrup
(I thought about making this one just a shot of Coors beer, but I hate beer ;P)

*Brain Hemorrhage*
Peach Schnapps
Bailey's
Grenadine
(here are directions and pics: Brain Hemorrhage Shot - Halloween Drink - pretty similar to the Alien Autopsy below. These drinks were favorites because they look gross but are pretty tasty)

*Alien Autopsy*
Mountain Dew
Bailey's
Grenadine
(directions on this page: I Make Projects - A Cannibal-Themed Halloween Supper - slightly different ingredients & execution from the brain hemorrhage)

*Zombie*
Store bought Zombie Mix

*Mad Scientist* was bartender's choice... so whatever I felt like mixing up  And *Pick Your Poison* was the guest's choice of any drink on the wheel.

Here's my Wheel of Torture from last year (a painted $7.99 lazy susan from Ikea)
http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1371&pictureid=17851


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am SO doing this: Dabbled Blog Archive Halloween Cocktails – Creepy Bubble Fun!

I love bubble tea, so this will be AWESOME!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I know I just showed up again out of the blue.....but I just read a pretty cool thing today. You can make Candy Corn Vodka by getting an airtight container of candycorn and filling it with vodka and letting soak over night then filtering the hell out of it the next day. I've done this with skittles and vodka before and it's an amazing way to taste the rainbow if you know what I mean lol.

Also, I can't remember the name of it but you take a rocks glass and rub a lime on the rim then dip it in black sugar. Then it's 1/4 cup of dark rum mixed with 1/4 cup ginger ale. Put a gummy black spider in the bottom and it looks really festive. Got the recipe from a food network magazine


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey- Please check out my Blog here on forum, I have a bunch of posts with Halloween cocktail recipes-with pics......Have a look!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey- Please check out my Blog here on forum, I have a bunch of posts with Halloween cocktail recipes-with pics......Have a look!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I suggest trying the Brain Hemorrhage before serving it. Tried it last year and thought it was disgusting. So did the guest I served one to. Problem is that the Baliey's coagulates in your mouth and surprise chunky drinks are just gross. The peach shnapps tasted really bad too. It looks cool, but what a waste of Baileys!


----------



## msgris (Aug 10, 2009)

Samhain.Voodoo said:


> Also, I can't remember the name of it but you take a rocks glass and rub a lime on the rim then dip it in black sugar. Then it's 1/4 cup of dark rum mixed with 1/4 cup ginger ale. Put a gummy black spider in the bottom and it looks really festive. Got the recipe from a food network magazine


Ooh, that's a Dark and Stormy, one of my favorite fall drinks. If you pour it carefully, you can get the rum and ginger beer to layer, making a really cool "stormy sky" effect.

I've always wanted to try the black vodka for Halloween. I saw a picture of a screwdriver made with that as a layered drink, so it was half orange, half black. I suppose it would look pretty murky once you mixed it to drink it, but that'd be ok for Halloween, too!

I like making apple-pie type drinks, like apple cider, vanilla vodka, and cinnamon schnapps shaken together and poured into a martini glass.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I was also considering hiring a bartender. But I think due to budget we are going to just have a bar area set up. We have one of those alcohol bottle spinners that holds 4 bottles. I want to find two shot recipes, each with two ingredients and have the bottles to make those in the holder with the recipes posted. I'll let you know once I find the shot recipes I saw last year. 

I was also going to look into renting the frozen drink mixers (kinda like slushee machines). We would call the pina coladas something about marrow and daquiris something about blood. Any good name ideas anyone?


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Lots of neat recipes here. One quick suggestion...serve the drinks in unexpcted glasses (i.e. test tubes, small beakers etc)


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is a link I had saved in my favorites.

Halloween - Creepy Cocktail Recipes : Recipes and Cooking : Food Network


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

oh you HAVE to make Apple Pie!! I discovered this last fall, and o.m.g. - But BEWARE - it'll hit ya, before ya know it!! 

1 gallon apple juice
1 gallon cider
1 liter Everclear
....some sugar...sorry dont remember how much! - found my recipe, 1 cup!
5 cinnamon sticks

simmer all but the alcohol for 1-2 hours (btw makes the kitchen smell so yummy and fallish!)

let liquid cool - then add Everclear. 

This makes a lot obviously - almost 3 gallons. so you need a big stock pot, and then several containers to put finished product in. I made this for my Halloween party last year - not a drop left over, and 5 friends had to stay the night!! LOL It's yummy, I can't wait to make it this year!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Ohhhhh....Bevann that sounds awesome!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Last year we did candy-flavored shots. Every half hour or so, the bartender would walk around with a trayful of shot glasses, with the appropriate candy in a bowl. We had:

Peppermint Patties
Milky Way
Bit O Honey (really good!)
Jolly Ranchers
Tootsie Rolls

I don't have the recipes handy, but they weren't hard to find. Oh, and we had Absinthe, and an Absinthe drip.


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

A cool thing I did a couple years ago I was reading this Home and Garden Magazine or something in my dentists office waiting for my turn *(they always have the best Magazines to read right? :/ )* and there was an article by like Martha Stewart or whatever about making these hands and face ice cubes.

What you do is take a pair of plastic gloves *(powder FREE!)* and one of those cheap translucent Tramp masks, you know the plastic clear ones with the face drawn on the front? Anyways, you take the gloves fill them about half way with water and freeze them. You seal the eye and mouth slits of the mask and do the same. 

Then when they are frozen you drop them into a punch bowl and they float looking like a man floating beneath the punch. 

It took a couple tries to get it to work out correctly, and a little shaving of the ice so it looked good, but they came out pretty neat. 

Here is an image of a similar 'frozen hand' that I found on Google:











Also, for people that are looking for Drink Recipes Webtender ( The Webtender - Cocktail & Mixed Drink Recipes and Bartending Guide ) is a pretty good resorce for Halloween drings or otherwise. 


-Harry


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is another website I found with tons of Halloween themed drinks. I think I am going to try Vampire this year.
Halloween mixed drink recipes and cocktail recipes - Drinknation.com


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

oh and a good non-alcoholic drink that looks radio-active is sour apple mixer with mountain dew. I'm sure you could put vodka in it for a spin on an apple-tini


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Swamp water cocktails are really fun, especially for a southern-themed Halloween party. They look like a swamp but are essentially just really yummy mojiots. And if you can get your hands on some Blavod vodka, a layered "Black Widow" cocktail (made with cranberry, but you can also use OJ) looks very cool and is super easy to make. No bartender necessary. 

Both recipes are here:

Halloween Cocktail Recipes for Halloween Alcoholic Drinks


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

If you like coconut

Bloody-Rimmed Martini 

3/4 cup half & half or light cream
1/2 cup coconut rum
1/2 cup vanilla vodka or vanilla rum
1/2 cup cream of coconut
Mix all ingredients and shake over ice
Drizzle red decorating icing or corn starch tinted red around the rim of martini glasses
makes 4-6


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

HDawesome said:


> A cool thing I did a couple years ago I was reading this Home and Garden Magazine or something in my dentists office waiting for my turn *(they always have the best Magazines to read right? :/ )* and there was an article by like Martha Stewart or whatever about making these hands and face ice cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! I really like this...THANKS!


----------



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Great thread! I am definitely going to try as many of these as I can.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Non Alcoholic ones allowed?....

A few years ago we had a child halloween party and the drinks were different types of coke floats...

We mixed cherryade with very yellow ice-cream and called it liposuction
We mixed root beer with chocolate ice-cream to make swamp water
We mixed strawberry-ade with strawberry ice-cream for blood brew

And various others....

But all the kids liked them....

Ruggerz


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been trying to find Blavod for a few years (damn martha putting the idea into my head!) and never been successful. This year I'm thinking about ordering it online - but is it worth it? I've heard mixed reviews. Who has tried it? Is it worth $25-30 for 750mL? 

(Luckily it IS legal to order alcohol in my state)


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Ghoul-Ade*

Ghoul-Ade 1/2 cup fresh or frozen unsweetened blueberries 1 can (15 ounces) lychees,drained 1 bottel of (46 ounces) v8 v-fusion peach mango juice chilled 1 envelope (.15) unsweetened orange soft drink mix 2 drops of orange food coloring 46 ounces of lemon-lime soda(chilled) *for floating eyeballs instert a blueberry into the center of each lychee; freeze. *in a 3-qt. punch bowl, combine the juice,soft drink mix and the food coloring,add soda and frozen lychees. Enjoy!!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Frankie's girl, That tapioca idea is GREAT!!! I can't wait to try it. I have used "Black and Blue" shots of Blavod (black vodka) and blue curaaco. It's layered and spooky looking

HeatherEve,

I order my Blavod from a large local liquor store in my area. They usually only take about a week or so to get it in, and no shipping


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

Paradive--can you make the brain hemmorage drink ahead of time or do you need to make them fresh right before they drink them. My plan is to use the shot as a bad fate in the tempt your fate game and it would be alot easier if I could make them right before the party.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Blavod is not available through us distributors anymore boo hoo!


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

HeatherEve1234 I was able to get a bottle of Blavod a few years back and it really wasn't worth the extra money. The taste is a very weak and it's not smooth like vodka should be, even the rough taste wasn't masked by it's Halloween if you know what I mean.


----------



## paradive (Oct 17, 2007)

1LuvHalloween - I made my drinks fresh (they were tiny shot glasses) since the Bailey's kinda curdles. It's a bit of a process to make the brain hemorrhage shot (and the alien autopsy shot), but people were really interested in watching how it was made and wondering what it was going to be (and being grossed out by what it looked like).

careypiper - I agree with you on the Blavod. I was so psyched to find it a couple years ago, but I find that it looks better than it tastes.


----------



## Fangbanger (Sep 5, 2009)

If you're in California, Blavod is readily available at BevMo. It's about $25 a bottle. As for the taste, if you like black licorice/anise, you'll probably like Blavod. It has a distinct taste that not everyone likes.

It does, however, mix well. Blavod + Cranberry juice and a shot of black raspberry liquer is really good!


----------

